# How did I get these...:confused:



## munchkin (Jan 9, 2003)

How did I get my 2 warning points? I hope a mod reads this. I've been going around asking people, but havent got an answer. Please help me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Khamul (Jan 9, 2003)

Spamming I would assume.


----------



## Thomas Baggins (Jan 9, 2003)

Well you're prolly right Sting, I would say he got them from spamming although that is strange you don't know how you got them Munchkin.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 9, 2003)

yeah, that's weird, you should have gotten a pm or email about it automatically... anyways, apparently you cussed somewheres.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> *How did I get my 2 warning points? I hope a mod reads this. I've been going around asking people, but havent got an answer. Please help me!!!!!!!! *


Instead of hoping a mod reads your thread, why don't you PM one and find out what you've been doing wrong - maybe it was a mistake. Either way, you need to know.


----------



## munchkin (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok. I got my PM and all. I dont like the reason I got it though.


----------



## Viewman (Jan 13, 2003)

Maybe it is cause og the way to long signature??


----------



## munchkin (Jan 14, 2003)

No, I got them for saying crap in the Java Coffee House! Please dont give me any more, Beorn! It was an example!


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> *No, I got them for saying **** in the Java Coffee House! Please dont give me any more, Beorn! It was an example! *



*Nom rushes over to search out and remove all uses of that word*
I do believe that it could amount to an insta-ban... 

PS: I editted the word in question in my quoting of munchkin's post.

PS PS: I'm back. I don't think people should get warning points for using that word unless it is in a particularly bad context such as using it to describe another member. A lot of people say it, and while I realize that not every use of the word would be noticed, and that moderators use their judgement and some might disagree with the usage of this word, others probably do not, as is evident by their use of it.

I realize that some might find the word offensive... but I do not think most people would consider this to be a cuss word, or swearing.
Likewise opinions themselves can be offensive, so something being a tad offensive to a select few doesn't seem like criteria, in my opinion, for assigning points, especially when many uses of the word go without warning points.


----------



## munchkin (Jan 18, 2003)

No kiddin. I'm not sure(because theres a million posts in the Java Coffee House), but I think I used it as screwing up or something like that.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jan 20, 2003)

I was unaware that someone could get warned for saying "crap!" I was also unaware that the society in the U.S. even considers "crap" as a cuss word anymore.  I would be very interested to know the thought process behind warning someone for using that word... could the Mod's explain?


----------



## Khamul (Jan 20, 2003)

I have gotten banned for saying crap, a warning is nothing...


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jan 21, 2003)

Hmmm... very confusing! That's terrible, Khamul! But so is warning points for saying crap....  Poor Beorn! I put him through quite the grueling conversation today on this topic. I still have some questions such as why "crap" is warned but not "damn." Doesn't seem to make much sense to me, especially since I still lack a good reason as to why "crap" is warned.  Supposedly "crap" is cussing and "damn" is simply an interjection.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 21, 2003)

I never say either "crap" or "damn" here (though I would like to at times) or any other word that might have a negative connotation.
Maybe a list of "allowed" words should be made up to prevent any further confusion or unnecessary warning points.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 21, 2003)

Well I have been warned for "hell" but not for "crap" or "damn"...well I have not used "crap" or "damn"

But this ties in hand and hand:

why is it that some words like fa rt and c um are censored? These words mess up other words like farther and document. These are censored yet "b----" (*doesnt know if he would be warned) goes uncensored?


----------



## munchkin (Jan 23, 2003)

wow, this IS weird. I mean, I dont care that much, but I mean its stupid.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh, I like the idea of having the list of allowed words! I of course have my opinion of what the warning criteria on this particular subject should be, but hey, I'm not a mod! I think one of the problems is, though, that some of the members don't know which words TTF finds acceptable and which ones it doesn't! Also, I've seen that a few mods have different criteria as well, so some of the members may be getting mixed messages. I hate to see people getting warned for something they didn't know was wrong, so maybe we can do something to prevent it


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *Well I have been warned for "hell" but not for "crap" or "damn"...well I have not used "crap" or "damn"
> But this ties in hand and hand:
> why is it that some words like fa rt and c um are censored? These words mess up other words like farther and document. These are censored yet "b----" (*doesnt know if he would be warned) goes uncensored? *



That's all right. Our "mechanical cuss-word seeker" actually *** out the second name of Melville's Moby D-i-c-k and the second part of Alfred Hitchc-o-c-k's last name! It also *** out a perfectly respectable (but somewhat obscure) word that I used in a post and although I tried several times to reinsert it (I wonder if _that_ word will be *** out!), I finally had to use a more recognizeable but less accurate word in its stead!

I am glad that the forum is being diligent in protecting the level of communication therein. It is very pleasant not to have everything sprinkled with dulsatory profanity simply because the poster didn't have a vocabulary sufficient to express his or her thoughts. However, I notice one word that is used frequently and not *** out and that is, "sucks". This ***** or that ***** and it is frankly, not pretty. Everybody knows what this word means in the context within which it is being used, but no one seems to care. I wouldn't mind if we were doing a thread on vampires, but we aren't. 

Even the word "d-a-m-n" or "dam" is not a curse. It goes back to a small coin ordinarily used by tinkers (itinerent tradesmen who used to fix pots and pans and traveled about in horse-drawn wagons very much like gypsies). These small coins were called "dams" and were virtually worthless. From this came the saying that something useless "wasn't worth a tinker's dam". Of course, the term damn or damned meant someone who had been relegated to hell or the void and definitely had religious connotations. Thus, when someone was very evil, he was "God damned" or "God damned to hell". It could be considered a curse, but not "profanity" in the ordinary sense. 

Of course, the above words and phrases can be heard in the best of company. Indeed, a social gathering would be considered of the highest order if it isn't sprinkled liberally with various four letter words that in the past were only found in the mouths of drunken longshoremen and are best left unsaid in these precincts lest our technological censor blow a microthingy.


----------



## munchkin (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah. that WOULD be a good idea. I like everyones ideas against this.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> *yeah. that WOULD be a good idea. I like everyones ideas against this. *



Don't get me wrong. I approve of intelligent monitoring and censorship of the site to prevent ugly profanity (which, I believe, is engaged in because the person doing so hasn't the wit or ability to express him or herself otherwise!). I just wish that they cybercensor could be made to distinguish wheat from chaff, so to speak. It is silly to **** the title of a book or part of someone's name, for heaven's sake! It reminds me of the old Victorians who could not mention chicken "breast" because it was considered lacivious! 

But don't worry, I am told that your two points will disappear after a time. They aren't written in stone, so you will soon be back to your pristine "0". But I would suggest that you find another word to express your disdain of something. I rather like the Latin "effluvia" which means exactly the same thing. A friend of mine - a Latin teacher - had a bumper sticker made: "Effluvia happens!" It was great! Social comment plus enlightenment! What more could one ask!


----------

